# I spent $30,000 in my first 6 Months



## shado (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife was looking at what I spent on stuff last year. I was quite surprised when she told me $30,000 on lights? I put this list together from what I can remember of my first six months,



*Titanium*,



SPY 007 #221

SPY 007 #228

SPY 007 #344

SPY 007 #518

McGizmo McLux III T

McGizmo McLux III T

McGizmo McLux III T

McGizmo XR-27 C

McGizmo XR-27 C

McGizmo S-27 PD

McGizmo S-27 PD (917ma Drive)

McGizmo PD-S

McGizmo PD-S Miser 

McGizmo Sundrop XR-U

McGizmo BB Haiku

McGizmo Mule High CRI

McGizmo Lunasol 27

McGizmo Lunasol 27

McGizmo Lunasol 27

McGizmo Lunasol 20

McGizmo Lunasol 20

McGizmo Lunasol 20 

McGizmo Lunasol 20

McGizmo Lunasol 20 

McGizmo BB Lunasol 20 

McGizmo Makai 6V 2x123

McGizmo UV Mule 6V 2x123

McGizmo Ti C Pak x2

PhotonFanatic Double Grooved DLC Ti

Lumencraft Gatlight V3 #101

KuKu Gavina CR123

KuKu EX10 

47s Titanium Turbo 123²

Quark Mini 123 TI #694

Fenix PD10 TI #278

JETBeam TCR2

JETBeam TCR2

JETBeam TCR2

Olight M20 Titanium Warrior #2



*Steel/Damascus/Silver/Brass*,





Lummi Wee NS

Fenix LD01 SS

Raw Da

Wee Da

Raw Ag

Wee Ag

Mac's Tri-EDC Brass

Mac's Tri-EDC Titanium

Brass Mac's EDC SST-50





*Aluminum*,



SPY 005 #28

SPY 005 #51

SPY 005 #72

McGizmo Chrome PD Nitro

McGizmo LT 27

McGizmo PD-S

McGizmo Oil Slick Mule

Gatlight V2

Olight SR90

Mac's EDC SST-50 Blue

Mac's Tri-EDC Purple

HDS Ra Clicky Tactical 170 TiAlN

Ovenready Orange Ra Clicky

Lummi Orb 1000

Lummi Orb Flik

Lummi Raw CR2

Fenix TK 45

Fenix TK 15

Fenix LD20



Holsters



AOTH Alligator for SPY 007 (Natural) F/E 

AOTH Stingray for SPY 007 (Black) F/E

AOTH Stingray for SPY 007 (Black) F/E

AOTH Elephant for SPY 007 (Black) O/T

AOTH Stingray for Lunasol 20 (Black) O/T

AOTH Crocodile for Haiku (Natural) O/T

AOTH Crocodile for PD (Natural) O/T

* O/T=Open Top F/E= Fully Enclosed



I have also bought several hundred dollars in batteries (AWs :thumbsup, a bunch of Pelican cases, and a couple of display cases. I probably forgot some stuff but Im sure my wife will let me know! I have sold or traded some of these lights and have more incoming. The sad thing is, I still dont have my Grail Light


----------



## run4jc (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, Todd. Just - Wow. And the question that has to be on everyone's mind - just what IS your grail? BTW - amazing collection - simply amazing.


----------



## shado (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Dan, 

My Grail,

McGizmo Lunasol 27 2x123 Proto






McGizmo Lunasol 27 2x123 Proto (Cree LED)


----------



## dankyball (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks awesome shado.


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic collection,Todd but I do see a few holes; what a collection is all about, really, is an over view of the development of, in this case, Flashlights.

I would like to see you include 'lights that are representative of how todays' lights evolved i.e. early Surefires (round bodies, different colors, the rare and unusual) Novatac, HDS, Malkoff etc. Of course all in fine condition to complement your sensational collection of high - end 'lights.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow. I am indeed speechless. 

But even if I did have 30K lying around burning holes in everything, I wouldn't ever dream of having spent that much on just lights. You must be very fortunate to be quite rich in the obscene sense.

I'd probably have taken my wife on vacation, saved a bit, bought a few knives, and bought a Tri-V, and 007...making for me a grand total of four Ti lights, some knives, a vacation, and about 25K in the bank.

Yikes.

obi


----------



## raemon (Mar 18, 2011)

That's quite a collection. Hats off.....


----------



## bpsealy (Mar 18, 2011)

WHYYY???


----------



## Dr.Viper (Mar 18, 2011)

I bow to you man. That is an awesome collection.
Heck, you could start a museum with this set. I'm not kidding, and you know it.

I adorn the SPY 007 #221
It's just superb.

Again, a nice collection, shado.


----------



## donn_ (Mar 18, 2011)

bpsealy said:


> WHYYY???



Because they're there! 

Why not?


----------



## shado (Mar 19, 2011)

Sparky's Magic said:


> Fantastic collection,Todd but I do see a few holes; what a collection is all about, really, is an over view of the development of, in this case, Flashlights.
> 
> I would like to see you include 'lights that are representative of how todays' lights evolved i.e. early Surefires (round bodies, different colors, the rare and unusual) Novatac, HDS, Malkoff etc. Of course all in fine condition to complement your sensational collection of high - end 'lights.
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth.



Sparky's Magic,

My collection consists of lights that appeal to me, and I just don't find Surefire lights to my taste. I do how ever enjoy my Ra Clicky! Over the last two months I have started collecting knives. I have spent more time and $$$$ as of late buying Hinderer knives than McGizmo lights. I continue building my light collection, adding a rare 007 Cree a few weeks ago. I find high end knives a good complement to my light collection. 

Thanks
Todd


----------



## SaVaGe (Mar 20, 2011)

MY HAT is OFF TO YOU!! ILL GIVE you MY JACKET OF MY BACK!!...........some of us is fortunate enough to have some big spending money.
like me i spend a few on lights BUT i Spend a Ton on collecting old Honda Z50a mini bikes. to each is his own....

Money is one thing. *HAVING A WIFE THAT UNDERSTANDS YOUR FETISH IS RARE.....LOL*


----------



## Trancersteve (Mar 20, 2011)

As much as I love my lights... 

Spending this kind of money on lights is.. nuts. Even if you can afford to do so.

But each to their own.

:ironic:


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 22, 2011)

$30,000 on lights.......... !!! Honestly though,more power to you if you have the cash flow!


----------



## UberLumens (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow that is quite a budget for lights! Im glad you included some cpf support in there.

You should take a look at the hosts fivemega offers, if i had your budget he would be out of stock

how about some more pics maybe a shot of the whole family


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy crap man! All the Mcgizmo's seem kinda redundant to me, but whatever floats your boat. Either way, one of the sweetest collection ever assembled. Have any pics of the entire collection? 

Do you have any other hobbies? I feel like you could be spending all that money on something else (car,motorcycle,guns,whatever).


----------



## cw_mi (Mar 23, 2011)

My first reply was lost in the crash.. 
All I can say is what an impressive collection you have. Some very nice items. You are missing some Delghi's though. The Iris is a great light..


----------



## shado (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's some picture's that were posted before CPF went down,

SPY 007 and 005's





SPY 007 Soul (First Run), SPY 007 Cree (1 of 9), SPY 007 XP-G (First Run)





SPY 007 and 005's in Pelican Mossy Oak





A Bunch of McGizmo Lunasol's





McGizmo Lunasol 20, Bead Blast, Normal, Fatty Tail, Twisty, Old C Pak, New C Pak





McGizmo McLuxIII T (Don's first Titanium)





A Bunch of Titanium McGizmo's





Lummi Wee Da / Raw Da/ Wee AG / !000 Lumen Orb





Gatlight V2 and V3





Mac Customs and Ra Clicky





Olight SR 90 and Titanium Warrior





Some of my first Gatlight V3 / SPY 007 / McGizmo BB Haiku





AOTH Holsters





Some have gone, more have arrived :naughty:

Thanks
Todd


----------



## cw_mi (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the damascus... 

Do they all have batteries in them ? Do you have them on an EDC rotation ?


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 23, 2011)

This thread always brings a smile to my face.....


If you ever want to sell the croc cases..... let me know ;-)


----------



## shado (Mar 23, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Love the damascus...
> 
> Do they all have batteries in them ? Do you have them on an EDC rotation ?



cw_mi,

Yes, I have batteries for all and then some. I have no set rotation and only carry lights in AOTH as of late. My Hinderer XM's get the front pocket till Holsters are made for them.


----------



## emu124 (Mar 24, 2011)

Todd, 

this is an awesome collection :wow:
I haven't spent much less money for my one the last 8 month.
The good thing is, one of the LS20 in your pics will be on the way to me soon 
In other words you can send it now (according to our PM's before CPF went down).

Thanks


----------



## shado (Mar 24, 2011)

emu124 said:


> Todd,
> 
> this is an awesome collection :wow:
> I haven't spent much less money for my one the last 8 month.
> ...



PM sent


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Mar 24, 2011)

I gotta pipe up again now that pictures have been posted.

If this collection is the result of 6 months of collecting, that's just plain insanity on many levels.

Most of us around here have trouble justifying 1000 per year.

This is an objective observation meant neither as a compliment nor a criticism.

If there are points for number of lights in a year, you are well on the way to championship status. 

obi


----------



## bla2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great collection. If it was within my budget to spend that amount then I would do the same. If you had titled this thread "I spent X% of my disposable income in my first 6 months" then it probably would not be as shocking to everyone else. Maybe it wouldn't event be the highest % of disposable income in comparison to others.


----------



## Bass (Mar 24, 2011)

Seriously nice collection of some iconic and brilliant lights. Shiny Ti Spy's and McGizmos - what's not to like about it :nana:


----------



## shadab1234567 (Mar 24, 2011)

Trancersteve said:


> As much as I love my lights...
> 
> Spending this kind of money on lights is.. nuts. Even if you can afford to do so.
> 
> ...


 
true. $30,000 is too much for this. many people actually love to be called a nut.


----------



## sigsour (Mar 24, 2011)

Not sure about all the objections. If you have the cash and a desire to buy it so be it....If I had the cash I would have a very similar collection. I have to wipe the drool from my lip looking at those pics. Awesome collection Todd.


----------



## RedForest UK (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't you ever find that the more you buy the less you appreciate what you have? Then you become more and more focused on getting the next thing, which only ever turns out to be what you wanted for a shorter and shorter time period.

I would recommend getting some cheaper but still good quality lights and _using_ them, bash them around a bit, take them places you will _need _and _appreciate _them. The more you use something the more you will appreciate it and the happier you will feel.

I'd also recommend trying modding some lights yourself, the satisfaction of using something you made yourself and know you can trust through personal experience is often much greater than just recieving something with little relative investment in it (I'm talking time and effort, not money here).

I honestly think these are what you need to find a 'grail' light, in fact you probably already have many capable of being it.


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 24, 2011)

I have no issues with this at all.
To put it in perspective , for some people that are thinking OMG $30,000.
One could go our & buy a car, not even an exotic or Luxury. But say you wanted a Mustang V8 as a "fun car", you would 'nvest' more than this amount, and the minute you drive off the lot, you've lost some serious $$$. If you need to get some $$ back, you can sell your fun car.
With these lights, you get the same or more enjoyment as batteries are a lot cheaper than gas, and they would be easy to liquidate when/if your hobby changes.

Hey, I've done the same with watches.

BTW, would love to drive to Alta to see these in person.


----------



## bla2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Launch Mini said:


> BTW, would love to drive to Alta to see these in person.



Instead you should invite him to the next Vancouver get together whenever that happens.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 24, 2011)

shado. My God, man. That is one sweet collection. I feel a little weak just looking at the Tanks. Not to mention all the McGizmos.
I don't care about ho much money you've spent. Are you losing your house? No? Then well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 24, 2011)

congrads, great collection.
i'd be afraid to guess what you'll spend this year, lol.


----------



## richpalm (Mar 24, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> Don't you ever find that the more you buy the less you appreciate what you have? Then you become more and more focused on getting the next thing, which only ever turns out to be what you wanted for a shorter and shorter time period.
> 
> I would recommend getting some cheaper but still good quality lights and _using_ them, bash them around a bit, take them places you will _need _and _appreciate _them. The more you use something the more you will appreciate it and the happier you will feel.
> 
> ...



+1! The biggest satisfaction I get is from modding/building. Just buying lights to let them sit on a shelf falls flat for me. The process of building and modding is its own reward. I get a lot of pleasure from modding and improving lights for as _little_ as possible. And if it gets beat upon or lost, I'm not out that much.

If I had this many lights, my wife would A) put me in the psych hospital or B) Call A&E and put me on Hoarders! C) Both

My grail light? Had to build it! Was never happy with production lights or the few customs I had when I was still working, especially when those customs had all the same or inferior electronics I could do myself for a fraction of the cost.

I'm compassionate by nature and if I had this kind of money, I wouldn't have it long. I'd probably be giving it away to others less fortunate that need it. (but deserve it!)

Rich


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 25, 2011)

richpalm said:


> +1! The biggest satisfaction I get is from modding/building. Just buying lights to let them sit on a shelf falls flat for me. The process of building and modding is its own reward. I get a lot of pleasure from modding and improving lights for as _little_ as possible. And if it gets beat upon or lost, I'm not out that much.
> 
> If I had this many lights, my wife would A) put me in the psych hospital or B) Call A&E and put me on Hoarders! C) Both
> 
> ...


i can relate, +10000


----------



## warmurf (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this collection shows just how much an addiction (any addiction) can drive you. That is way too many lights for you to use but yet, I bet you still don't have enough? The money is no issue- I'm sure nothing important was sacrificed for this collection, bills were paid, holidays were taken etc. Some people have more disposable money than others, so what? I'm very certain that there are high end earners with cocaine addictions to this amount, and what do they have to show for it? This would be a "one off" collection and is something unique- the finest of a particular art? More power to you, enjoy. For me, I get pleasure from buying modded flashlights by guys who tinker in their back sheds or garage, and turn a cheap 150 lumens light into a 1000 lumens monster that eats IMRs! Either way, we get our kicks.....


----------



## charlton (Mar 25, 2011)

wow stunning collection


----------



## lunchen (Apr 25, 2011)

So cool , good collection


----------



## sbdmn (Apr 25, 2011)

Just simply amazing!!! Love the gatlight and spy 007!!!


----------



## McCoy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm really diggin the holsters for the lights is that one on the left Gator or some other thick scaled animal?


----------



## shado (Apr 28, 2011)

McCoy said:


> I'm really diggin the holsters for the lights is that one on the left Gator or some other thick scaled animal?


 
It's either Gator or Croc?


----------



## nasc (May 3, 2011)

Very nice collection. I like the damascus one also. Do I see a stingray case?

Glen


----------



## karlheinz3 (May 16, 2011)

I spent at least half that much but learned to practice "catch and release" and my wife is "OK" with that concept as the mail lady drops off new packages daily. Amazed to see some of my "old friends" in your collection. Guess we share similar taste for the finer things life has to offer! AWESOME collection Todd! :thumbsup:


----------



## Samy (May 16, 2011)

Global Financial Crisis? What Global Financial Crisis?  You're single handedly keeping the flashlight industry immune to the GFC  LOL


Very impressive. Also, if that's your flashlight collection i'd like to see your battery collection 

cheers


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 16, 2011)

Wow Shado, awesome collection. I find It fascinating how different each collection is. Each with a different criteria in mind while looking. My collection is a good reflection of me (very random) 
Looking at yours, you have fine tastes, and are all about the details and nuances


----------



## mwo246 (May 29, 2011)

If I had done that my wife would have killed me .... Nice Collection .... Steven


----------



## Siliconti (May 29, 2011)

Well, I do not feel so guilty for buying that SureFire M6 now!

Then again, I think we may not be in the same tax bracket


----------



## kenkls (May 30, 2011)

I am still thinking hard and long for a 160 Dollar Production Ti light.
you are one hella of a collector. I collect knives, spend well over 10K on custom knives.
But 30K on lights is a league on its own. Wonderful collection!!!


----------



## jjohnson34 (May 27, 2012)

I read through this whole thread and I had to comment, I really cannot believe all the negative comments. This collection is beautiful and yes its extreme but if youve done well enough financially in life to be able to do this then more power to ya dude. Lots of people blow this much on cocaine and hookers. And hell, more power to them too! Anybody who doesnt like it can take the life lessons thier mother gave them and .... Write it in their diary. But since nobody asked, I have got to know, what do you do for a career Shado?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 27, 2012)

jjohnson34 said:


> ....since nobody asked, I have got to know, what do you do for a career Shado?



_I would think it obvious, Todd is a museum curator.  

Brilliant collection! 

......Oops, you've left the security device deactivated on the McGizmo's!







~ Chance

_


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 27, 2012)

jjohnson34 said:


> I read through this whole thread and I had to comment, I really cannot believe all the negative comments. This collection is beautiful and yes its extreme but if youve done well enough financially in life to be able to do this then more power to ya dude. Lots of people blow this much on cocaine and hookers. And hell, more power to them too! Anybody who doesnt like it can take the life lessons thier mother gave them and .... Write it in their diary. But since nobody asked, I have got to know, what do you do for a career Shado?



+1 to this... if you are successful enough in life to be able to drop 30k on something you like and not think twice... then more power to you

why 30k on lights? because he can thats why. and why shouldnt he?

nice collection btw 

edit: whats in your garage sir :-D lol


----------



## Radio (May 27, 2012)

Nice collection! Know what I call $30,000.00 spent on lights? A great start!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaileStorm (May 28, 2012)

You could probably light a whole neighborbood with those lights. 

To each his own, I guess. Nice collection, though . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Edi (May 28, 2012)

It's a sickness we all have. What makes all of us talk about lights and read about lights sometimes on a nightly basis??? I bought a light last might and here I am on the forum again, I don't even know what I'm looking for. I really have to find another hobby as this has become a little obsessive! Anybody in my boat? Lol


----------



## Toohotruk (May 28, 2012)

So how many more have you collected in the last year since you posted the pics? 

Now I don't feel nearly as guilty about buying all those lights in the last year. oo:


----------



## HaileStorm (May 28, 2012)

You should start collecting dslr cameras and lenses. Your lights may serve as studio lights . You got beamshots of those 007's? I'm curious how they look. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shado (May 28, 2012)

I really appreciate the kind words :wave:



Toohotruk said:


> So how many more have you collected in the last year since you posted the pics?
> 
> Now I don't feel nearly as guilty about buying all those lights in the last year. oo:



I've been collecting knives as of late, but here's a few recent pics of my favourites :thumbsup:

SPY 005's





With some of my 007's










Gatlight V1/V2/V3 (SS/Aluminum/Titanium)





Gatlight V1 PILA 168S, I really like this one!








jmpaul320 said:


> +1 to this... if you are successful enough in life to be able to drop 30k on something you like and not think twice... then more power to you
> 
> why 30k on lights? because he can thats why. and why shouldnt he?
> 
> ...



A Lexus SUV (I live in Canada)



HaileStorm said:


> You should start collecting dslr cameras and lenses. Your lights may serve as studio lights . You got beamshots of those 007's? I'm curious how they look.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I posted some SPY 007 beam shots here and here

Thanks
Todd


----------



## Toohotruk (May 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Phototropin (May 29, 2012)

Wow, incredible collection. You have a very understanding wife  

Would love to see your knife collection someday.


----------



## Silgt (May 29, 2012)

You know what could be worst? ...not having $30,000 to spend on your lights 

Everyone have different priorities and needs, but I wouldn't worry one bit about spending $30,000, I will worry about how quickly I can to make my $3M!

Power to you shado...now if you ever decide to let go of your SPY005, give me a PM :naughty:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 29, 2012)

I just took a look at my spreadsheet, and in the last four months (since becoming a flashaholic) I've spent $13,000! 

That consists of 46 total lights of which 12 are custom (meaning expensive!). So I guess you're not the only "crazy" one around here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 29, 2012)

I would hope the members here at CPF who have these wonderfully expensive flashlight collections also have riders on their insurance policy to cover their losses in case of fire or theft.

~ €hance


----------



## JemR (May 29, 2012)

Shado I think the first line on the Gatlight manual, shown in you photo, just about sums it up for me.

“Congratulations” on your collection, and “Thank you” for sharing.


----------



## dc38 (May 29, 2012)

Just some speculation here. if you ran ALL of the flashlights in this collection at once, it'd be enough to warm a rather large room during winter. The sheer volume of lights would probably blind anybody in the room, even with just the ambient light of an innocent ceiling bounce...with the whole assortment of color temperatures, I'd dare say that the light would be similar to the brightness and whiteness of the sun.


----------



## dc38 (May 29, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I would hope the members here at CPF who have these wonderfully expensive flashlight collections also have riders on their insurance policy to cover their losses in case of fire or theft.
> 
> ~ €hance



If that every happened, I'm sure that at least Mcgizmo would be scratching his head while hoping that one of his lights was not the fire starter lol. Although if they were all running at once... >


----------



## bltkmt (May 29, 2012)

SaVaGe said:


> BUT i Spend a Ton on collecting old Honda Z50a mini bikes.



Now THAT I would love to see! One of my best friends had both a Honda 50 mini and 70 mini when we were growing up...great little street-legal bikes. How many do you have?


----------



## jmpaul320 (May 29, 2012)

Lol I don't think I've hit 1000 yet in 3 months

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## F250XLT (May 29, 2012)

Awesome collection...It's definitely a sickness, because there is no other way to explain such a bad investment :thinking:


----------



## biglights (May 29, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Awesome collection...It's definitely a sickness, because there is no other way to explain such a bad investment :thinking:



LOL, to true...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 29, 2012)

It seems though - at least for the custom lights - that they are fairly easy to sell and recoup your investment. Especially if they are rare or no longer made.


----------



## F250XLT (May 29, 2012)

dlmorgan999 said:


> It seems though - at least for the custom lights - that they are fairly easy to sell and recoup your investment. Especially if they are rare or no longer made.



Not these days, hard to get your money back out of anything you buy new.


----------



## mohanjude (May 29, 2012)

dlmorgan999 said:


> It seems though - at least for the custom lights - that they are fairly easy to sell and recoup your investment. Especially if they are rare or no longer made.



When I became a true flashaholic 6 months ago I convinced myself the same. After everything else I collected in the past had no real resale value (gadgets, phones etc) it was nice to see a healthy used market on cpf. Having spent countless amounts On flashlights i have now come to the conclusion that some items are hold their value while others will drop in value from new. Some items are clearly over sold and the prices are high because a handful of collectors are willing to stimulate demand. Once the collectors have their collection satisfied it will become more difficult to estimate value as price will very much depend on what the next person is willing to pay for the 'holy grail'. I have noticed recently several high end lights on CPF custom / titanium not moving and been withdrawn eventually. I hope this is just a temporary blip.


----------



## F250XLT (May 29, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I hope this is just a temporary blip.




The blip you speak of, started quite a while before you arrived I'm afraid.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 29, 2012)

It doesn't really concern me much as I very rarely sell things once I buy them. It is an interesting observation though...


----------



## Toohotruk (May 29, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I would hope the members here at CPF who have these wonderfully expensive flashlight collections also have riders on their insurance policy to cover their losses in case of fire or theft.
> 
> ~ €hance



That's really something to think about...and I would love to see the look on the face of the insurance agent when he is told the policy needs to be "upped" to cover 30K in flashlights! :duh2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 29, 2012)

Toohotruk said:


> ...and I would love to see the look on the face of the insurance agent when he is told the policy needs to be "upped" to cover 30K in flashlights! :duh2:



Don't forget to tell the agent to include shipping, (with insurance) PayPal fees, and batteries! :laughing:

~ €hance


----------



## CPFBiology (May 31, 2012)

That's awesome man.


----------



## jh333233 (Jun 1, 2012)

Impressive no. of 30k (Bow)

Everyone have their own favorite
I prefer a full Surefire collection rather than McGizmo's craftsmanship
(If i could ever spend that money on flashlightS)


----------



## davyro (Jun 3, 2012)

Your wife must be very understanding of your love of flashlights,you also must be a pretty wealthy collector.None of them things are any of our business though & all the best to you on your search for your grail light.
Your collection is totally jaw dropping,the fact you amassed it in the space of 6 months is just unbelievable.If i had that amount of disposable income,i think i'd travel to everywhere they were made & clock some air
miles seeing our world.Anyways this thread is not about me fantasizing it's about a fellow CPF member with a collection to die for & well done to him for that.


----------



## Stress_Test (Jun 3, 2012)

Dual income / no kids???


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it's a great collection, and it's more money that I earn in one year.
Will you adopt me? I'll promise to be a good son!


----------



## biglights (Jun 3, 2012)

Lichtinsdunkel said:


> I think it's a great collection, and it's more money that I earn in one year.
> Will you adopt me? I'll promise to be a good son!




:lolsign:


----------



## guiri (Jun 19, 2012)

First, awesome collection.

Now to the important questions.

First, are you guys interested in adopting a 52 year old, fat man? If so, I'm in.

Second, is your wife a good cook (this part is important) and since I hate to appear
sexist, I'd like to say that it really doesn't matter who does the cooking, as long as
the food is good.

Third, do you allow pets? I have a few rescue dogs that are the only thing that matter
to me and I'd like to bring them along please.

Just like you, I like flashlights a lot and I LOVE knives. I even design knives and if I find
a custom knife maker that's interested in making some of my designs one day, I'll have
some of the made.

Anyway, in 96 I think it was, I went to a knife show in Orlando to talk to one of the custom
knife makers about one of my designs and while walking around, drooling (and thankfully
I was pretty much broke at the time), they told me a story about a guy visiting one of the
shows one year with (I guess) two bodyguards.
He was walking around and pointing out the knives he wanted, the second guy was putting a sticker
on them and the third gay was paying for them.

Hell, if I could afford it, I'd do the same thing.

As for you having an understanding wife...I have no idea if she works or not but IF she doesn't and
you're the one making the money, I don't see why that would matter 
That said, MOMMY, I LOVE YOU (again, can she cook?)

Finally, I have a case that's better than the Pelican cases that would be great for your stuff
(it's BIG) so PM me if you're interested or to discuss the conditions of my adoption..

Again, awesome stuff and congrats.
I would really like to see a pic of the knives please.

George


----------



## budynabuick (Jun 19, 2012)

I bet he don"t have a 501B with a e1320 drop-in:nana:




Just kiddin. Very nice collection

Keith


----------



## SOG (Jun 20, 2012)

Man, I wish I have 30,000 to spend...
but that is a very nice collection you have there !


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you've got some brewing competition:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Ti-007-Tri-V&p=3968558&viewfull=1#post3968558


----------



## Quest4fire (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome collection! Thanks for sharing pictures of your beautiful lights. They made me giggle like a little kid.!



> I've been collecting knives as of late



Have you collected any custom knives by Jay Fisher? If not you should check him out.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not sure I've spent $30,000 total since I started collecting in 2008 or so. Definitely spent several thousand, but not $30k.

Of course, the fact that I started collecting flashlights at all is an anomaly in my life; normally I hate having more than one tool for each possible task, because I don't like having to choose between them. Not that there's much choosing happening nowadays -- I carry the same 3 lights every day now, and the others rarely get used because I know I'll never be able to replace them if they get lost, stolen, or destroyed.

Fortunately I skipped pretty much straight to buying titanium flashlights. That cut down on my expenses a lot, because I didn't throw money at a bunch of cheaper lights first. Probably less than $500 total to-date on aluminum lights.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 17, 2012)

shado said:


> cw_mi,
> 
> Yes, I have batteries for all and then some. I have no set rotation and only carry lights in AOTH as of late. My Hinderer XM's get the front pocket till Holsters are made for them.



If I could have even just one of them....whew!!!

Btw, I'm just curious, what charger/s do you have for all those nice lights of yours? Do you have your cells in 'storage mode'?


----------



## Mopowa (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW! For many reasons.


----------



## shado (Jul 18, 2012)

tatasal said:


> If I could have even just one of them....whew!!!
> 
> Btw, I'm just curious, what charger/s do you have for all those nice lights of yours? Do you have your cells in 'storage mode'?



I use four different chargers, depending on the type of battery. The batteries are rotated on a regular basis :thumbsup:

Thanks
Todd


----------



## Pointoflight (Jul 18, 2012)

Shado do you use a keychain light? If so which one? Awesome collection. Good for you for pursuing what makes you happy. Life is short.

Are you a lottery winner? Retired? Takes time to do what you do (collect).


----------



## Pointoflight (Jul 18, 2012)

Saw this baby for sale...not kidding. 12k$ 800 million candle power. He could have 2 and a nice hawaiin vacation!

http://www.victorysearchlights.com/rodkey.jpg


----------



## borealis (Jul 18, 2012)

Pointoflight said:


> Are you a lottery winner? Retired? Takes time to do what you do (collect).


I would bet on a successful businessman with OCD and a good taste


----------



## BVH (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sitting about 3 miles from that very light. That guy also owned my 60" light 1 owner before me. Small world.



Pointoflight said:


> Saw this baby for sale...not kidding. 12k$ 800 million candle power. He could have 2 and a nice hawaiin vacation!
> 
> http://www.victorysearchlights.com/rodkey.jpg


----------



## biglights (Jul 18, 2012)

Pointoflight said:


> Saw this baby for sale...not kidding. 12k$ 800 million candle power. He could have 2 and a nice hawaiin vacation!
> 
> http://www.victorysearchlights.com/rodkey.jpg




Nice, can you see me now.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 21, 2012)

Pointoflight said:


> Shado do you use a keychain light? If so which one? Awesome collection. Good for you for pursuing what makes you happy. Life is short.
> 
> Are you a lottery winner? Retired? Takes time to do what you do (collect).



$30,000 in 6 months . . . Who needs time when you've got money.


----------



## Pointoflight (Jul 21, 2012)

Still curious to know what keychain light a millionaire carries maybe carries on a keychain. Throw us single aaa crowd a bone...


----------



## shado (Jul 21, 2012)

_This picture was taken last month showing my EDC set up, 

Hinderer XM-18 w/Gator Holster
SPY 007 w/Gator Holster
Louis Vuitton Wallet
Omega Seamaster Watch
Les George Moku Ti Carabiner
Chad Nichols Moku Ti Multi tool
Hinderer Copper Investigator Pen (Left it in car)
IPhone








Currently I don't carry a key chain light, I'm saving up for one 

_


----------



## theshoelacebandit (Jul 21, 2012)

I looked in the dictionary for the word Flashaholic and guess what I found? Only one word. SHADOThis is how one man tries to single handedly simulate the economy


----------



## borealis (Jul 21, 2012)

Shado must have really big pockets to carry all that stuff


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jul 24, 2012)

and I thought I was overdoing it spending a hundred bucks on a maelstrom....wow! if my wife ever sees 30k in flashlight bills, well, uhm, that would be EX-wife


----------



## LightJunk (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow...awesome collections. My wife is behind me in this hobby of flashlight collecting. She told me, "Honey, it's ok to collect lights as long as you don't collect girls"


----------



## Quiksilver (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow.

That being said, as long as it makes you happy and you are taking care of your lesser requirements as per Maslow's Hierarchy, then I see no problem. 



Personally I've spent $2,000 on everything related to lights.

That includes a sizeable stockpile of Surefire CR123 and Energizer lithium AAs.

No plans to spend any more on myself, though i do occasionally purchase lights for others now, and I'm always adding to my battery stockpile when I see a good deal/sale.

Carry on.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 25, 2012)

LightJunk said:


> Wow...awesome collections. My wife is behind me in this hobby of flashlight collecting. She told me, "Honey, it's ok to collect lights as long as you don't collect girls"



Problem is, all those lights really attract the babes...they basically go hand in hand, you can't have one without the other.


----------



## bob4apple (Jul 25, 2012)

If you collect girls, who needs light?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2012)

bob4apple said:


> If you collect girls, who needs light?



Lights sit quietly on the mantle and don't complain, or get jealous if you bring home a new one. 

Anyone who collects girls is a man who didn't think things through.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 26, 2012)

A friend of mine was "involved" with two women at the same time. He was always exhausted, and the stress was literally killing him. He told me, "The only men who want to have two girlfriends at the same time, are men who's never done it." BTW He's probably the most intelligent man I've ever met......Pride comes before a fall. His pride convinced him his intelligence would enable him to get away with it. It didn't. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2012)

My best friend dated two girls when we were in high school. Yeah, that didn't last too long. He went from two to zero in the blink of an eye. All these years later, he never even attempted it again.


----------



## borealis (Jul 27, 2012)

You guys heard of the Indian pilot who had 6 wives that didn't know about each other? That takes quite a bit of brain power to pull off. Anyway, we're way off topic...


----------



## Norm (Jul 27, 2012)

borealis said:


> Anyway, we're way off topic...


 You are so right, back to *ON* topic please. - Norm


----------



## wjv (Aug 2, 2012)

I look at my lights as tools, not collectables. For me I'd have a hard time buying even two flashlights that have mostly overlapping functionally. 

I hope your collecting them because you like them, and not as an "investment". Other than in some rare cases, technology tends to go down in value, not up. I imagine that 5-10 years from now people will be saying, "They only got 200 lumens for 2 hours out of one set of batteries. . Can you believe that!!"

Now that you have all these lights, what are you going to do when the next gen, or the gen after that comes out, that makes the current lights look like cave dweller technology? Replace all of your lights? Open an LED museum? :thinking:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 2, 2012)

wjv - do you collect anything? do other people collect things? are some of those things old?

would you rag on someone who collects dinosaur bones? I mean there's no practical use for them now.

don't you think you are being pretty harsh on someone who enjoys collecting and lights and knives (and whatever else) are his fancy?

personally I salute his diligence in collecting 13 different Spy light (I didn't even know there were that many variations) and whatever else he has.

if you can pay for your house, pay your bills and feed your family then what business is it of yours or anyone else to comment negatively on how he spends his expendable income?


----------



## bf1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I know of no casket lined with pockets. Therefore you can't take it with you. Enjoy spending while you can.


----------



## wjv (Aug 2, 2012)

He can spend his money anyway he wants.

Yes I do collect things. Most of what I collect has gone up in value or at least has stayed even. I very much can appreciate a finely engineered device like a Les Baer 1911 (no I don't own one) or a high quality flashlight. But most flashlights, even the best ones, are going to be subject to a to a substantial depreciation of value in a short time frame. That $30K collection is probably worth $24K, and will be worth $10K in two years. . I'm sure there are some specific items in that collection that will increase in value because they are especially unique. But over all it's just technology which soon will become old technology.

I'm not going to say that X flashlights is OK, but X+1 is bad. . Everyone can find his/her own limits. 

I just hope he gets $30K of enjoyment out of all those lights. . .


----------



## nickso (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, amazing !!!!

Do you know if the damascus in the light was forged or compressed powder ?

My problem is that I have too many hobbies in which money goes.
DSLRs, lenses, lighting equipment
Flash Lights
Guns
Knives
Electronics
Lasers
Welding equipment

I'm not a collector, but someone who can't resist "cool things" :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2012)

wjv said:


> I just hope he gets $30K of enjoyment out of all those lights. . .



I'm sure he appreciates your concern.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 3, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I'm sure he appreciates your concern.



Well said. 

I wonder how much (and if) Shado wishes he had never started this thread?


----------



## scout24 (Aug 3, 2012)

I've enjoyed this thread just to see people's reactions. As long as there is enjoyment in the quest and satisfaction in the owning, more power to you Shado.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome collection  Hard as I try there's nothing else I'd want ... today.



> That $30K collection is probably worth $24K, and will be worth $10K in two years.


That's exactly what my last stock market investment did. I should have put the money into lights like Shado did.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 3, 2012)

Every light can be made modern with a LED upgrade. That's what I generally do and believe in - a light needs to be useful for me.

Shado doesn't mod his lights and I know he isn't interested in purchasing lights that have been modded - even if in still mint condition. That is commendable - and what a true collector does. If he does decide to open up a museum I will be right there in line.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 3, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ... he isn't interested in purchasing lights that have been modded - even if in still mint condition. That is commendable ...


+1

A while back someone purchased a mint Ti PD-S & wanted me to mill a bunch of trit slots. I replied with a detailed email & suggested this would certainly devalue the light. There's not much that can be done to improve a Picasso.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 4, 2012)

And some lights hold their value...look at a lot of the older Surefires. You can go on the MP and still find vintage SFs going for close to the same price they fetched when brand new, if not more.

Something tells me all those Spys will still be worth plenty, even years from now.


----------



## fastgun (Aug 4, 2012)

I just spent 316,255 Lira this month. Got just 1 light.Does this count?If that 30,000 is US, more power to ya friend.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm guessing that Shado is finding that it's becoming increasingly difficult to add new lights to the collection. Other than clean sheet built-from-scratch full out customs there are few (if any) lights missing. This would be a cool "problem" to have ... contact PhotonFanatic & start by saying that the desired light is a one off unlike any he's built before. Distinctive yet tasteful. No price limit so Fred gets to do all the things he's never done. 

May not be the grail light but it would be stunning


----------



## F. Premens (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## huei1107 (Aug 4, 2012)

:twothumbs


----------



## chriscoobs (Aug 4, 2012)

You guys are crazy..I think I am at $3K or so in the past 5 or 6 years and i think my purchases are excessive.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 4, 2012)

chriscoobs said:


> You guys are crazy..I think I am at $3K or so in the past 5 or 6 years and i think my purchases are excessive.


That all depends on whom you ask ...

Significant others usually vote yes.

Most friends vote yes.

Co workers certainly vote yes.

That means nothing other than those three groups cannot be relied upon for a sound opinion


----------



## samuraishot (Aug 4, 2012)

precisionworks said:


> That all depends on whom you ask ...
> 
> Significant others usually vote yes.
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Silgt (Aug 8, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Lights sit quietly on the mantle and don't complain, or get jealous if you bring home a new one.
> 
> Anyone who collects girls is a man who didn't think things through.



You mean...a happy man with a thinking problem?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2012)

No. A man with the jitters, shakes, and a nervous condition who'll likely die at least a decade earlier than he otherwise would have.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2012)

Norm said:


> You are so right, back to *ON* topic please. - Norm



2nd warning in 3..2..1..

C. G.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 8, 2012)

I was thinking of posting what my approx annual expenses are on this hobby, but then I realized that it wasn't worth it because lots of people with opinions would tell me their thoughts on how I should be spending my money and how frivolous some of my expenses may be - especially since I've got others hobbies which may be even more frivolous. Ah well....... we all know how the saying about opinions goes......


----------



## Silgt (Aug 8, 2012)

^ I know that's exactly how I felt... :sick2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 8, 2012)

One of the lessons I learned in kindergarten: If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.

C. G.


----------



## guiri (Aug 8, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I was thinking of posting what my approx annual expenses are on this hobby, but then I realized that it wasn't worth it because lots of people with opinions would tell me their thoughts on how I should be spending my money and how frivolous some of my expenses may be - especially since I've got others hobbies which may be even more frivolous. Ah well....... we all know how the saying about opinions goes......



Sad that people have to get involved with your life, isn't it?

As far as I'm concerned, more power to ya if you have it


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't see the problem with spending $30K on a hobby if you can afford it. On the other hand, starting a new thread just to mention how much money you just spent and listing all the fancy stuff you spent it on strikes me as kind of tacky.

I mean, I could start a thread in The Cafe about how my stereo's worth twice what my car is, but I'd sound like a jerk.


----------



## shado (Aug 8, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> I don't see the problem with spending $30K on a hobby if you can afford it. On the other hand, starting a new thread just to mention how much money you just spent and listing all the fancy stuff you spent it on strikes me as kind of tacky.
> 
> I mean, I could start a thread in The Cafe about how my stereo's worth twice what my car is, but I'd sound like a jerk.



I started this thread when my wife informed me how much was spent on my new hobby. Collecting lights is a great hobby, but you can get carried away with it. What I do spend on my hobbies is well within my means and very enjoyable! Like most guys, I like "cool stuff" or as you put it "fancy stuff" and share it with other enthusiasts. Perhaps you feel everyone who posts pictures or lists their collection is tacky or maybe just me? I wish you all the best with your car stereo hobby! I remember when I was 16 and my car stereo was worth more than my car, fortunately times have changed for me


----------



## guiri (Aug 8, 2012)

I for one am not envious. Don't get me wrong, I would LIKE to have what you have but that doesn't mean I begrudge (is this correct) what you have. Mo power to ya


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 8, 2012)

shado said:


> I started this thread when my wife informed me how much was spent on my new hobby. Collecting lights is a great hobby, but you can get carried away with it. What I do spend on my hobbies is well within my means and very enjoyable! Like most guys, I like "cool stuff" or as you put it "fancy stuff" and share it with other enthusiasts. Perhaps you feel everyone who posts pictures or lists their collection is tacky or maybe just me? I wish you all the best with your car stereo hobby! I remember when I was 16 and my car stereo was worth more than my car, fortunately times have changed for me



Posting photos or talking about your stuff is one thing, but applying a dollar amount, especially when it's the topic of the thread, and especially when it's a substantial amount of money to some people is just being ostentatious IMHO. I know people who'll happily tell me about their sailboat, but if they told me it cost them $400,000 right off the bat it'd be rude as hell.

There's a difference between "Check out my new pen" and "I just spent $140 on a pen, here's a pic."

And I'm into 2-channel home audio. Never spent a dime on a car stereo, even when I was a foolish teenager.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 8, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> I don't see the problem with spending $30K on a hobby if you can afford it. On the other hand, starting a new thread just to mention how much money you just spent and listing all the fancy stuff you spent it on strikes me as kind of tacky.
> 
> I mean, I could start a thread in The Cafe about how my stereo's worth twice what my car is, but I'd sound like a jerk.



I think your last sentence illustrates all the points in this thread though, in a way. You may spend your money on stereos where to someone else their iPhone and the set or ear buds that came with them is all they will ever need. And believe me I've been over on the audiophile forums. If you don't have your speakers wired with the latest oxygen free cable thicker than a set of jumper cables they won't even talk to you. 

I am actually just noticing that I think many people may have taken the original context of this thread the wrong way. I always took it to mean holy moly I just totaled it up and I can't believe I spent this much. But, now I see there may be many who have taken it to be someone braggin like - hey, look at me and how much I can spend on lights and stick it in your face. I fully believe it to be the former. I don't believe Todd mean to show off at all. 

For example: I thought the picture of the 12+ Spy's was pretty awesome. I did similar with SS E-series light a few years back and it felt great to look at a full collection and be proud of the work that went into collecting them all.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 8, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I think your last sentence illustrates all the points in this thread though, in a way. You may spend your money on stereos where to someone else their iPhone and the set or ear buds that came with them is all they will ever need. And believe me I've been over on the audiophile forums. If you don't have your speakers wired with the latest oxygen free cable thicker than a set of jumper cables they won't even talk to you.
> 
> I am actually just noticing that I think many people may have taken the original context of this thread the wrong way. I always took it to mean holy moly I just totaled it up and I can't believe I spent this much. But, now I see there may be many who have taken it to be someone braggin like - hey, look at me and how much I can spend on lights and stick it in your face. I fully believe it to be the former. I don't believe Todd mean to show off at all.
> 
> For example: I thought the picture of the 12+ Spy's was pretty awesome. I did similar with SS E-series light a few years back and it felt great to look at a full collection and be proud of the work that went into collecting them all.



Yeah, I'm a little perplexed at what goes on in some audiophile forums.

I'm not saying Shado's trying to brag or show up people on purpose. Just that it might not have been the classiest way to start a thread and I don't think you can fault people for taking it the wrong way. In that way, I mean. I don't agree with the folks saying he should have spent it in some other way, since obviously he's not forcing his family to starve for the sake of flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> There's a difference between "Check out my new pen" and "I just spent $140 on a pen, here's a pic."



I'd just smile and say, "Nice pen."

Then I'd welcome the newbie to the world of pen collecting. Or, I'd ask him who got him the pen as a gift so that he'd never need to use a cheap disposable again. 

Honestly, I just didn't get the vibe that Shado made this topic in order to gloat. More along the lines of "Damn! I can't believe I spent that much on this hobby." I understand. All the bills get paid. Money put aside for savings. But it can still be surprising. I once put together a SureFire E1E from spare parts simply because I had an extra E-series head after an E2E modification into an LED light. Bought all the other parts I needed off of the CPF MarketPlace. Figured I'd save a bit of money. When I was done, a bit is exactly what I saved. Literally $1 compared to just buying a brand new E1E. Yup! A dollar! Oh! . . . Kinda wish I hadn't done the math. And checked my results more than once too.

Pricing this hobby can be very surprising. Often surprising enough that a topic about it is not a bad idea.


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2012)

This thread has gone way beyond what Shado originally intended I'm sure.

It looks like it's heading downhill with people questioning Shado's original intentions when he started this thread.

Thread Closed - Norm


----------

